# Alexander Grechaninov



## Mirror Image

The long-lived Alexander Grechaninov was, until the latter twentieth century, a largely neglected figure seen as having written a few worthwhile liturgical works and some attractive children's music, but little more. Then, his five symphonies and other orchestral compositions garnered some attention, while his many stage works awaited rediscovery. Stylistically, he was very conservative, and as neo-Classical, serial, and other progressive techniques took hold in the twentieth century, his music was increasingly viewed as outdated. Had it not been for the stubborn opposition of his uneducated father, who could barely read, Grechaninov may have developed sooner. He began study on the piano at the relatively late age of 14, mainly owing to the urging of a caring sister-in-law. Grechaninov enrolled at the Moscow Conservatory in 1881 over the objections of his father. There he studied piano first with Nikolai Kashkin, then later with Vasily Safonov. He also took instruction in composition from Taneyev and Arensky, the latter largely in fugal writing. He left Moscow in 1890 for further study with Rimsky-Korsakov at the St. Petersburg Conservatory. His Concert Overture (1892 - 1893) gave Grechaninov his first success, and his 1894 String Quartet captured a prize at the Belyayev Chamber Music Competition. He supported himself and his wife (whom he married in 1891) during this time as a piano teacher. Perhaps his greatest success in the nineteenth century was the 1895 premiere of his Symphony No. 1 (led by Rimsky-Korsakov). In 1896, he relocated to Moscow once again, where he taught piano and worked on several compositions, chief among them his opera Dobrinya Nikitich (1895 - 1901) and the first of his four Liturgies of St. John Chrysostom (1897). He also wrote incidental music for plays during this time, such as his score for The Death of Ivan the Terrible (1896). In the first decade of the twentieth century, Grechaninov arranged many songs of ethnic origin for children, producing several popular numbers and giving him great prominence among Russian composers. In 1906, he accepted teaching posts at the Moscow Conservatory and Gnessin School of Music. Throughout his career, Grechaninov composed many works in the sacred genre and in recognition of this continuing work, the Tsarist government granted him a yearly stipend of 2,000 rubles. After the Bolshevik Revolution, he lost the stipend and ultimately his faith in his homeland, feeling his religious and political convictions were at odds with those of the Communist regime. After several trips abroad, he emigrated to Paris in 1925, where he established a career as a pianist and still managed to devote much time to composition. He completed his third St. John Chrysostom Liturgy there (1917 - 1926), as well as his Suite for cello and orchestra (1919 - 1929). In 1929, he made the first of several trips to the United States, a country he felt increasingly drawn toward. In 1939, he emigrated to the United States, ultimately making New York his home (1940). He continued to compose in his adopted homeland, especially in the sacred realm, producing several important works, including Et in terra pax, a Roman Catholic Mass (1942). He also wrote chamber works, but his output steadily declined in the 1940s. He became a U.S. citizen in 1949, at the age of 85. His last composition came in 1950, the piano work Lettres amicales. Grechaninov was well enough to attend a 1954 concert in New York Town Hall, held to celebrate his 90th birthday.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

What do you guys think of this very melodic, lyrical, and severely neglected Russian composer?


----------



## Taneyev

I've his SQ, and I find it just beautiful.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I like him in a moderate way...I don't enjoy his anormous amount of "churchy" works...Those choirs so church style...

I love this deeply!


----------



## Head_case

His string quartets made me jump in excitement: he won a state prize for one of them. 

Of the four string quartets, I've never been really satisfied with the recordings I have (the Moyzes Quartet on Marco Polo). They are alright, but at times, I imagine there could be better intonation; more bowing, or more articulation. 

That was about 15 years ago. I have some of his choral work, which I would say, is more impressive within the Soviet style. Otherwise, I'm afraid I tend to be rather disappointed by his string quartets. I was hoping for something more than what he wrote. Maybe I need to return to it and see if I feel any different now. It was only last week when I listened to them and fell asleep.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Fell asleep? So did I!

Martin


----------



## TxllxT

*Alexander Tikhonovich Gretchaninov (1861 - 1956)*

Alexander Gretchaninov(1864-1956):Symphony Nº1 in B minor Op.6(1894)















A.Gretchaninov(1864-1956):Symphony Nº2 in A major,Op.27"Pastoral"(1908).















Alexander Gretchaninov(1864-1956): Symphony Nº3 in E Major Op.100(1923).






Alexander Grechaninov(1864-1956): Symphony Nº 4,Op.102 (1927)






Alexander Gretchaninov(1864-1956):Symphony Nº5 in G minor Op.153(1936).






Alexander Grechaninov: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 8















Oda Slobodskaya Four Gretchaninov Songs















Alexander Gretchaninov - Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor (Op. 38): I. Allegro passionato















Alexander Gretchaninov - Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor (Op. 38): II. Lento assai






Alexander Gretchaninov - Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor (Op. 38): III. Finale. Allegro e vivace


----------



## TxllxT

Alexander Grechaninov - Clarinet Sonata B-Dur, op. 161 (1935-1940)















Alexander Gretchaninov : Clarinet Sonata No.2 (Vladimir Sokolov)






Alexander Gretchaninov - Missa Festiva for choir and organ















Gretchaninov. All-Night Vigil. Estonian male choir.















A.Grechaninov opera "Dobrynya Nikitich" (Concert Performance)




















A.Grechaninov, Opera "The Wedding" Op.180 (1946)


----------



## JAS

I love his symphonies. I have the Polyansky set on Chandos.


----------



## TxllxT

Opera "Sister Beatrice". 150 Years A.Grechaninova (Concert Performance)















А. Гречанинов. Цикл "Цветы зла". A.Grechaninov. Vocal cycle "Les Fleurs du Mal"






AT Gretchaninov Vocal cycle "dramatic poem", op. 51, 1910






Szuhwa Wu, Aglaya Zinchenko (Sintschenko) - Gretchaninov, Violinsonate D-Dur op. 87


----------

